# A day at Cherry Bend



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

My son and I hunted at Cherry Bend Pheasant farm today. It was our third trip in three years....he is 16 years old this year. He out-shot me 5 to one. Three big cocks, a hen and a Guinea for him to my hen and a small rabbit. 

I really enjoyed watching him chase down that African Guinea. He was just like the bird dog. There was no stopping him. He was 200 yards away fom me in less than a minute. Those things make a racket and draw the hunter in like candy. He fell for it hook, line, and sinker and it paid off with a burst of flight that ended in a 6/7 pound tasty bird.

Mary let us use Rocky today. We lost him for a while, but when we found him, he had been on point for 20 minutes waiting for us. Last week my nephew and I had used Rusty. And he also was a stellar performer. Slightly different from Rocky in that he had a slight tendency to flush.

I hope my son and I keep this up as a tradition. He was not quite as excited about going as I had hoped. But after he started knocking them down, he couldn't say enough about how much fun it was. I am counting on him pass it on to the next generation with hunter safety and wildlife management in mind.


----------

